# video in windows NO but in fullscreen YES



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

hello! i have a problem i don't understand
i have dragon player (of kde4) and when i play some video, i have the sound but not the video. but when i put "fullscreen mode" i have the sound and the video very weel! :O
that do with dragon player, and Xine, kmplayer. ANY video player.
Sound rare 
what can be?


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 6, 2010)

do you have an intel graphic card and desktop effects enabled? then you can't do anything, apart from replacing XAA with EXA in xorg.conf removing this line (but that will make your desktop slower):


```
Option          "AccelMethod"           "XAA"
```


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

i have a ATI graphic card. (ATI x1550)
Maybe because Xorg don't recognize the openGL of the graphic card? i don't know what can be :O
it's rare don't work in windows mode but perfect in fullscreen.


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you using KDE desktop effects or compiz?  If you run 'mplayer -vo xv /path/to/file' from a terminal do you get any errors?

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

yes, last night (before i go to bed) i download Xfce4 and Gnome2.
I try and use the same player (dragon player) and Totem player (of Gnome) and go perfect the two in windows mode and full screen.
now, this morning i turn off the effects of kde4 and i can play video in windows mode
now, i am finishing reading your reply.
so bad i can't see videos with effects is active 
Why? WHY MY GOD?!?! jejej 
(bad luck i have)


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

It's probably some limitation with your video card driver.  Do you know if you are using EXA or XAA?  Can you attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a post here?

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

/var/log/Xorg.0.log 
http://pastebin.com/f72f9087d
i have a Ati X1550, in 1680x1050
i want to use OpenGL in Effects but don't work (don't recognize kde4)
i have ati installed the driver (from ports)
(sorry, i am very newbee here


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

There's no need to apologize.  First, you have 3D acceleration enabled, but you don't have AIGLX (which is still disabled by default in FreeBSD for some reason).  And you are still using XAA instead of EXA.  We can hopefully get both KDE OpenGL effects working and get your videos working in windowed mode by creating a simple /etc/X11/xorg.conf file:


```
Section "Device"
    Driver      "radeon"
    Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Option      "AIGLX" "on"
EndSection
```

Save that as /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then try restart X.  If it fails to start, just move that file out of the way.

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

i don't have the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
i seach in dolphin and nothing
i put:

```
vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
and nothing.
Missing? Maybe that give me problem with the video?

-----
(In Root Mode)


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

Most users do not require an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  Xorg detects most items correctly these days.  But you can still use an xorg.conf file to tweak Xorg as you like.  Those two sections will switch you to EXA and enable AIGLX.

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

all right.
i log out of KDE4 and exit from Xorg.
i enter in root mode.
i created the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
and put:

```
Section "Device"
    Driver      "radeon"
    Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Option      "AIGLX" "on"
EndSection
```
reboot the system for loding new change
and now don't work xorg.
and error appears me when start up FreeBSD. it's say:

```
kdm-bin[1145]: Xserver died during startup
kdm-bin[1145]: Xserver for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled
```
and them appear for login me "in line mode"
(i enter like root, delete the file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf), reboot, and now i am like before do you say me)


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

OK, well I really need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that was generated when X failed to start.  Hopefully that's now /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old.  Can you pastebin that file like you did with /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

how to do for write to fast!!!???!!!??? :O
wait me. uploading....


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

here it's good man.
/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
http://pastebin.com/f5ed4ec11


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry, my bad.  Try this instead:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "radeon"
    Driver      "radeon"
    Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier  "radeon"
    Option      "AIGLX" "on"
EndSection
```

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

i have a question. you say:
/etc/X11/*x*org.conf
or be:
/etc/X11/*X*org.conf
i ask this because i other place, i see the name of the archive like *X*org


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

Just as I typed it: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Adam


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

oooooh my friend!
what word i can use?
*I   L O V E    Y O U     ! ! !*
not only can I view videos, but also I can use the OpenGL.
THANKS THANKS SO MUCH!!!!
anything you can do for you, just tell me


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2010)

Just glad I could help.

Adam


----------



## joag (Jun 8, 2010)

I know this post is old but I want to add something for newcomers, the xorg.conf file is located at /root/xorg.conf.new, I'm not sure but I think that if you copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf X will read from this place instead of the default /root/xorg.conf.new, why is in that place because when you install Xorg for the first time and you login to your system you get into the root directory as the first place and once you run Xorg -configure you will end up with the file in that place.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2010)

joag said:
			
		

> I know this post is old but I want to add something for newcomers, the xorg.conf file is located at /root/xorg.conf.new



Not exactly.  That's where X will put the sample config file if you have it create one with `# X -configure`



> I think that if you copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf X will read from this place



Yes, X looks for config files in a several places.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf works but breaks the rules of FreeBSD; /etc is supposed to be for FreeBSD system settings only.  X is an added application, so a better place is /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html is the reference.


----------

